# starting tx end of mth - how to stop final bf? & cycle buddies?



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hiya

We are strating treatment at the end of the month so I only have about 5 weeks before starting DR drugs so I have to stop bf by then. My little pumpkin (19mths) is down to one bf a day - after her bath and before bed. I tried on Thursday to put her to be without a bf but she didn't settle and it took 2 hours to get her to sleep. Does anyone have any tips?
Also - if anyone is cycling (we will be at ARGC) in the next month or so it would be good to be in touch.
Thanks
Rosey


----------



## herewegoagain003 (Jan 9, 2009)

Rosey, 
We are trying for a sibling as well. I have an almost 10 month old DS by DE. We are doing another DE cycle in May. I started weaning DS last month and am down to 1 feeding a day, just in the early AM. At first it was very difficult to give him a bottle, he would fuss and not take it, keep pulling at my shirt. Now he takes a bottle very well. We were persistent and did not give into him. Eventually he would get exhausted and go to sleep.  My AF has not returned since birth so I need to stop that one feeding. RE wants at least 1 AF before cycle. When did your AF return after birth while BF? 
S


----------



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hiya
AF returned about a month after I was down to bf once a day at night and I had cut out the first in the morning one a couple of weeks before. DD has never taken a bottle. and the problem now I think is because she is 19 months old she really knows her own mind and it would have been easier when she was younger. Good luck with your 'Operation Sibling' xx


----------

